# Is it possible to make an interview with OBS?



## Isedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi, Is it possible to invite a guest to my stream with OBS? 

Let0s say I'm connected from my studio and I'd like to invite as a guest a friend of mine which is in NewYork. Is there a wey to do this like Google Hangout does?

Thanks folks,
Isedo


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 5, 2017)

Do you mean their webcam, or their whole stream as a side-by-side sort of thing?

If you just want their webcam, you can window capture something like Skype. If you want their screen, there isn't really a way to do that with just OBS without some external tools, and it gets rather complicated and janky.


----------



## Isedo (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for your answer. Yeah I was thinking on something like screen sharing to.
Thanks mate.


----------

